# Tour of the Gila!



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

UCI barred Astana from it...but Lance Armstrong is going to race it with Horner and Levi...under Mellow Johnny's

A list of confirmed riders...
http://www.bikereg.com/events/conflist.asp?EventID=7487&p=&SortBy=&z=1#2

a couple of very strong TX amateurs are among the field...should be a great race before Giro!


----------



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

So is there anywhere to watch the race,or a race tracker.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Live on versus daily... JK


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

News out of Gila is that BMC just got screwed by UCI due to the fact that Lance/Mellow Johnny's has only three riders BMC will be limited to three riders. They showed up with a full 8 man squad and had to send 5 guys packing. 
Thanks a lot Lance man ! 
Go F****** your self UCI


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

how is it the UCI's fault that BMC didn't read the rulebook?


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

You all think Lance and Team Mellow Johnny's will race all 5 days? I'm 1.5 hr drive away, but can't make it up there until Sunday. Someone told me they might ditch the last day (Sunday) to go to Italy to get acclimated for the Giro. I would hate to miss them. Anybody hear anything about this? I heard they're just using it as a training ride and to increase awareness for LAF, not any podium wins per se.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I know Lance says they won't take the prize money if they get a good result.


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

From Lance's Twitter page, minutes ago...
"Stage 1 of Gila done. @levi_leipheimer cruises to victory. I didn't feel so bad myself for first race back after the crash."


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

pic:









hmm. yeah, racing in April in sunny Southern New Mexico... yeah let's wear a black jersey.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

may be sunny but the wind was chilly today, and people often forget Silver City is at 6,000' elevation. current temp is 77 degF after a high of 80. rest of the week will be about the same. It ain't Tucson.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Joemero said:


> I heard they're just using it as a training ride and to increase awareness for LAF, not any podium wins per se.


I'd hope that they would treat one of USA's premier stage races better than that! The last day is the Gila Monster queen stage.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just did a half century ride in Cruces in a white jersey and that was warm enough, can't imagine wearing black this time of year through September... nutjobs.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Did he get the metal out yet? Or does that stay in for some time?


----------



## PTVegas (May 23, 2004)

theBreeze said:


> may be sunny but the wind was chilly today, and people often forget Silver City is at 6,000' elevation. current temp is 77 degF after a high of 80. rest of the week will be about the same. It ain't Tucson.


Not to mention the heat of the day there usually comes on well after they are done. Expecting wind and possibly rain going into the weekend.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creak...goodness, why so critical buddy..

As the person that handed out the goodies I can say the decision for black was based on having the enough of the right sizes more than color. Though the guys keeping the kit clean didn't want white.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

spinwax said:


> Did he get the metal out yet? Or does that stay in for some time?


Still in....


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

teoteoteo said:


> Creak...goodness, why so critical buddy..
> 
> As the person that handed out the goodies I can say the decision for black was based on having the enough of the right sizes more than color. Though the guys keeping the kit clean didn't want white.


hey I know LA likes black, but srsly, with Garmin doing all the Allen Lim cold pack stuff, that wasn't a consideration?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ok in other news... how about the Stetina kid! another 2nd gen pheeeenom.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> ok in other news... how about the Stetina kid! another 2nd gen pheeeenom.


Indeed. Stetina is the real thing and he should make it to the bigs next year. The only question is whether or not the Bruyneel borg will grab him away from Ellis and Vaughters.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> how is it the UCI's fault that BMC didn't read the rulebook?


Fair enough, but the UCI rules short change USA-based Pro Continental teams since there aren't too many of those UCI races stateside. Yeah, I'm sure Team BTC knew about this when their team got upgraded. 

So what are they supposed to do, send everyone to Europe? Just how does that help their sponsor get more recognition in the USA, which was one of the reasons that BMC sponsored a USA-based team in the first place!

Now, what other USA-based races this year will BMC be essentially locked out of?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I think Levi winning that first stage like that...the times show him pretty far ahead..49 seconds..That kinda shows his form. Everybody was 'pooh-poohing' his TOC win, saying stuff like..."Well, that is the race he peaks for..every one else will be on form much later in the year..blah blah blah" 

He's the real deal. Tour of Gila looks like a very substantial race..Wonder who will win the I TT in a couple of days?...
Don Hanson


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

moonmoth said:


> Fair enough, but the UCI rules short change USA-based Pro Continental teams since there aren't too many of those UCI races stateside.


But that isn't really the fault of the UCI. Surely its the fault of the race organisers for wanting to run Pro Continental/Continental level races on National Event level budgets (i.e. without stumping up the cash for 2.2 or 2.1 status).


Gnarly 928 said:


> I think Levi winning that first stage like that...the times show him pretty far ahead..49 seconds..That kinda shows his form.


Alternatively, doesn't this just show the folly and unfairness of letting Pro Tour level riders into National Event level races?


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree. I think Levi has tremendous potential and he's definitely showing it. I think he's got great shot at Tour de Giro and even TdF.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Hells yeah!


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Astana press release, "With the start of the Giro d'Italia just ten days away, Leipheimer is clearly doing more than a tune-up for Italy" Full details ... http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/RaceTalk/leipheimer-leads-tour-of-gila.html


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> how is it the UCI's fault that BMC didn't read the rulebook?


The UCI had overlooked the rule for years, until Lance shows up.
http://www.velonews.com/article/91397/how-lance-armstrong-s-decision-to-race-gila-unintentionally


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

doesn't cervelo also wear black?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I wear black frequently and only consider stayaway. It when its in the high 90's. 
I agree that levi/Lance and horner should notreally be competing on this level. There's a major difference between a veteran regular GC contender and the rest of the domestic US peleton. 
On the other hand, its nice to bring some additional interest to a smaller US race.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

jhamlin38 said:


> I wear black frequently and only consider stayaway. It when its in the high 90's.
> I agree that levi/Lance and horner should notreally be competing on this level. There's a major difference between a veteran regular GC contender and the rest of the domestic US peleton.
> On the other hand, its nice to bring some additional interest to a smaller US race.


Levi was discussing with Lance on whether they should go for it. Then Lance said "You're a winner. Go win this. Then we'll take it from there."

Something like that.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I think Levi winning that first stage like that...the times show him pretty far ahead..49 seconds..That kinda shows his form. Everybody was 'pooh-poohing' his TOC win, saying stuff like..."Well, that is the race he peaks for..every one else will be on form much later in the year..blah blah blah"
> 
> He's the real deal. Tour of Gila looks like a very substantial race..Wonder who will win the I TT in a couple of days?...
> Don Hanson


I'm sure he'd win the TT. No one is in his class right now for TTs. Heck, even in the Pro Peloton, he could win 99% of the guys most of the time anyway.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

simplyhankk said:


> I agree. I think Levi has tremendous potential and he's definitely showing it. I think he's got great shot at Tour de Giro and even TdF.


Giro D'Italia actually. 

TdF - well, he'll be the lieutenant. According to Chris Horner that is.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

RoadCyclingNZ said:


> Astana press release, "With the start of the Giro d'Italia just ten days away, Leipheimer is clearly doing more than a tune-up for Italy" Full details ... http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/RaceTalk/leipheimer-leads-tour-of-gila.html


If you're from NZ maybe you'll know the answer: do you know the name of a former Tasmanian pro that rode in the 80's/90's and I believe may have won a stage of the Giro in the 80's. I met him once and can't recall his name. Really nice guy.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

I'd love to say "I got to race against Lance, Levi and Horner" if I was a domestic Cat. 1/2.

I'd also love to be able to say "I rode those p*ssies off my wheel like it was a nothing", but then my alarm clock goes off and I have to get up for work.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Spanky_88007 said:


> Just did a half century ride in Cruces in a white jersey and that was warm enough, can't imagine wearing black this time of year through September... nutjobs.


did you ride through the san augustine pass? 

grew up in alamogordo and new mexico heat/wind is no joke.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

3rensho said:


> I'd also love to be able to say "I rode those p*ssies off my wheel like it was a nothing", but then my alarm clock goes off and I have to get up for work.





I like this humor


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

3rensho said:


> I'd love to say "I got to race against Lance, Levi and Horner" if I was a domestic Cat. 1/2.
> .


Look at the results. The domestic amateur cat 1/2s are minutes, minutes, minutes behind. No way they're racing 'with' them.

Those pros, heros aren't they? 

I think I'm going to go race a Cat 5 race, I need a pick-me-up.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

Levi would've been 10,20 miles ahead of the 40+ field...a lot of those 40+ are cat 1/2s..


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Spunout said:


> Look at the results. The domestic amateur cat 1/2s are minutes, minutes, minutes behind. No way they're racing 'with' them.
> 
> Those pros, heros aren't they?
> 
> I think I'm going to go race a Cat 5 race, I need a pick-me-up.


at least that Cat 5 race will be there next year also right?


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

That's the fun of it when you're a decent, or even really good, amateur cyclist and then you realize just how much better the major pros are. I rode around Helen, GA last week (including Brasstown) and did great within my group, constantly riding at the front, but when you'd compare my times up the climbs to what the pros would do in the Tour of Georgia it made me look like it was my first time on the bike. Many of us are probably thought of as great cyclists by others, but the reality is that we're nothing compared to these guys!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

moonmoth said:


> Indeed. Stetina is the real thing and he should make it to the bigs next year. The only question is whether or not the Bruyneel borg will grab him away from Ellis and Vaughters.


Stetina already has a 2010 Protour team contract with JV. Question is who's spot is he taking?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> hey I know LA likes black, but srsly, with Garmin doing all the Allen Lim cold pack stuff, that wasn't a consideration?


The cold pack stuff existed before Lim and Lance actually had access to it years ago but never used


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cat 2 has it's own race*



Spunout said:


> Look at the results. The domestic amateur cat 1/2s are minutes, minutes, minutes behind. No way they're racing 'with' them.
> 
> Those pros, heros aren't they?
> 
> I think I'm going to go race a Cat 5 race, I need a pick-me-up.


At the gila, the cat 2s have their own race. Only the Pros and 1s in the field with Armstrong and co.


----------



## go do it (Sep 12, 2007)

take a look at that photo
does it look like lance's seat is low?
his left leg has a lot of bend in it.
he has the bike set up the way he wants but i always thought that you were supposed to have more extension.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

go do it said:


> take a look at that photo
> does it look like lance's seat is low?
> his left leg has a lot of bend in it.
> he has the bike set up the way he wants but i always thought that you were supposed to have more extension.


Perfect form is not pushing down to form a straight leg. Its pulling up and back with one leg while pushing forward with the other, thus pedaling "circles" and not squares. Check out your reflection in a window when you ride sometime. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

JohnHenry said:


> did you ride through the san augustine pass?
> 
> grew up in alamogordo and new mexico heat/wind is no joke.


Yeah, did part of Aguirre Springs Road, a couple miles past the gate, then turned around. The wind coming back through the pass was howling.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

PhatTalc said:


> At the gila, the cat 2s have their own race. Only the Pros and 1s in the field with Armstrong and co.


Oh. So those are the Cat 1s half an hour behind.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

Spunout said:


> Oh. So those are the Cat 1s half an hour behind.



That and the 58 minute one for day 1. I suspect those are cat 1's but they could be pros having problems...who knows. Levi averaged 26mi/hr up that 100 mi uphill course....pretty impressive. I think we can call them super humans.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Spunout said:


> Look at the results. The domestic amateur cat 1/2s are minutes, minutes, minutes behind. No way they're racing 'with' them.
> 
> Those pros, heros aren't they?
> 
> I think I'm going to go race a Cat 5 race, I need a pick-me-up.


The Cat 2s race separately. This is a Pro/1 field only.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

simplyhankk said:


> Levi would've been 10,20 miles ahead of the 40+ field...a lot of those 40+ are cat 1/2s..


 Lance is just a couple of years from *being* a 40+. Yah think he's gonna slow down by 10-20 miles in the next couple of years? Masters fields often have very fast times. Don't expect to find it easier to win when you get to Masters age...I know masters racers who go "down" to the 1,2s sometimes to find better results.

I'd love to see more big name guys keep racing as they get older...

Don Hanson


----------



## millennium (Apr 3, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> ok in other news... how about the Stetina kid! another 2nd gen pheeeenom.


You might like Peter's Tour of Gila blog:
http://www.twowheeltales.com/wordpress/?author=26
He's one of our most popular bloggers (and pretty talented on the bike too!)


----------

